# Ich suche ein MTB für die Strasse



## stema80 (22. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich such ein neues Fahrrad =) Ich hätte gerne aus Optikgründen ein MTB. Da ich damit auch zügig fahren möchte, wäre es mir Lieb wenn dort schon Schwalbe Big apple Reifen oder ähnliche drauf wären oder sowas in der Art.

Stvens Speed Flyer oder auch das Focus Wasgo sind mir schon ein Begriff.

Gibt es denn noch mehr Bikes in dieser Richtung oder kann ich mir auch ein normales MTB Kaufen wie das Ghost SE3000 und dieses dann mit Strassenreifen ausrüsten?

Den Weg zur Arbeit eine Strecke 15 KM sollte damit auch zu schaffen sein. 

Ich hatte erst mit einem Cross Rad geliebäugelt aber da ist mir der Rahmen und die Reifen doch zu filigran =)

danke für eure Hilfe

Stefan


----------



## Fox 100 (22. Februar 2011)

ich glaube du hast da was mit Dirt/STREET falsch verstanden. denke du bist hier falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzenrider (22. Februar 2011)

Jo
das was wir(ich denke mal alle) machen beinhaltet nicht einfach das fahren auf asphalt, sondern, dirt-park, skatepark/halle oder halt street.
D.h. wir machen Tricks mit unseren Rädern
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYJV2IXMuJM"]YouTube        - thinkBIG ll Back in my Yard 2010 - Team Adiridas ll[/nomedia]
hier mal ein Link, damit du es dir vorstellen kannst
Was du bräuchtest wäre ein fixie, geile optik und extrem hoher coolnes faktor
da brauchst du kein mtb!

ride on


----------



## holmar (22. Februar 2011)

ich verbinde mal zu den cc menschen weiter


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir soetwas auch gebaut. Die Basis war mein alter Jugendrahmen von 1997. Ist wunderbar für die Stadt. Nur draussen lass ich es nicht stehen. Die Langfinger sind hier sehr aktiv.


----------



## cone-A (23. Februar 2011)

Erste Frage: Wird es ein Alltagsrad für jedes Wetter zur Arbeit? Dann brauchst Du eine Vollausstattung mit Schutzblechen und festem Licht. Bei so etwas würde ich zu einem 26"-Reiserad greifen. Sieht nach MTB aus, hat aber trotzdem schon alles dran.

Beispiele: 
http://www.patria.net/fahrraeder/argos/
http://www.fahrradmanufaktur.de/?page_id=1998

Du kannst Dir aber auch jedes beliebige MTB kaufen und das Zeug nachträglich ranschwarten. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein starres Stahlrad nehmen. Eine Federgabel wird im Alltagseinsatz einfach zu stark strapaziert.

Falls Du nur bei schönem Wetter und Tageslicht mal auf Arbeit fahren willst, reicht eigentlich ein Satz glatter Reifen.

Und ein Wort zum Schluß: Die Optik ist ja schön und gut, ein Fahrrad sollte aber vor allem passen (auf den Fahrer und den Einsatzzweck). Zum Posen kannst Du Dir einen weißen Anzug kaufen. 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Februar 2011)

Wieso sollte das im CC-Forum besser passen? Frechheit. 

Klar geht das, warum sollte dich jemand daran hindern, auf dein Fahrrad - ob MTB oder nicht - die Reifen aufzuziehen und die Anbauteile ranzuschrauben, die du willst? Von Einschränkungen wie sinnvolle Felgenbreite-Reifenbreite-Kombinationen mal  abgesehen, natürlich.

Mein Stadt- und zur-Arbeit-Rad ist auch sowas: Uralt-MTB aus dem Schuppen geholt, bisschen aufgemöbelt, Laufräder mit schmalen Felgen + Schwalbe Kojak drauf, Steckschutzbleche, Batterielampen, fertig. Die Batterielampen sind allerdings etwas nervig, eine Lösung mit Nabendynamo und fester Beleuchtung evtl. sinnvoller.

Allerdings solltest du nur ein neues Bike derart ummodeln, wenn du einen sicheren Abstellplatz dafür hast, sonst könnte es ganz fix weg sein. Ansonsten schieß dir für wenige Euro irgendwo ein altes ungefedertes Stahl-MTB, gerne mit Patina, Schrammen und Rost, und poliere es ein bisschen auf. Ein Stadtrad sollte nicht in erster Linie gut aussehen, sondern gut fahren und so wenig Langfinger-Begehrlichkeiten wie möglich wecken. Ein paar Rostflecken, fehlende Federung oder - Gott bewahre! - gar eine fehlende Schaltung drücken den Klaufaktor ganz schnell gegen Null und stören in der Stadt nicht.


----------



## cone-A (23. Februar 2011)

Jaypeare hat Recht. Meine Münchner Stadtschlampe (Wheeler 5000) stand 9 Monate am Hbf, weil ich beruflich nach Augsburg zurückgewechselt habe. Kein Diebstahlversuch.

Danach habe ich sie "heimgeholt", neue Bremsbeläge, Züge, Sattel, Kette und Kassette draufgeschwartet und meinem Vatter geschenkt. Der fährt das Ding heute noch.

Die besten Stadtschlampen sind die guten Trekkingräder aus den 90ern. Kuwahara und Konsorten. Am besten mit Deore DX. 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Nordpol (23. Februar 2011)




----------



## retrolover (23. Februar 2011)

aber wenn man viel fährt vorallem in der stadt(wie ich in frankfurt,nur mit dem rad in der sommersaison),dann solls auch vorwärts gehen!

aber klar besteht da auch klaugefahr!

muss eben richtige balance finden!zwischen angenehmer fahrt und niedriger klaufaktor!


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Februar 2011)

Um schnell vorwärts zu kommen, braucht man aber kein Edelteil mit XTR, Rotor und Hope (?) wie das von Nordpol. Das ist zwar sehr schick (FRM-Rahmen?), aber als Stadtrad am Ziel vorbei, weil man es nirgends und nie aus den Augen lassen darf.

An meinem Stadtrad ist eine 21-Gang Altus dran. Die ist jetzt nach 17 (oder 18?) Jahren doch mal am Ende, aber hat völlig ausgereicht. Und glaub ja nicht, dass ich mit 8,3 km/h durch die Stadt schleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann auch aus 20 Jahre alten Teilen ein sauschnelles Stadtrad machen. Alleine eine passende Geometrie macht mich schneller als 1kg gespartes Gewicht am Rad.

Und wozu muß jedes Lager im Schaltwerk gedichtet sein und auf Kugeln laufen, wenn es eh nie in den Schlamm muß?

Entscheidend sind perfekt laufende und gut vorgespannte Laufräder und gut eingestellte Schalt- und Bremskomponenten. Und das bekomme ich auch mit dem alten Kuwahara hin...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Deleted 153402 (24. Februar 2011)

Street-MTBs haben was für sich - damit kann man sehr schön RR-Fahrer ärgern und ausbeschleunigen, und nebenbei sind sie auch schlaglochresistenter als RR mit ihren 23mm Pneus. Habe neulich in Berlin etliche Bikes dieser Art als Kurieruntersatz gesehen. Ein No-Name-Rahmen (wegen Diebstahlgefahr) reicht heir völlig; dem Edel-Race-HT bleibt dann das Wochenende reserviert.


----------



## WürfelRadler (27. Februar 2011)

Wieviel Feldweg verträgt eigentlich so ein Kojak?
Oder geht wirklich nur saubere Strasse?


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2011)

also Feldweg ist kein Thema, wichtig... das er trocken ist. Hatte innerhalb von 2 Wochen 4 Platten mit dem Rocket Ron, und habe dann mal Spasshalber den Kojak aufgezogen. Auf Feldwegen bietet er genau soviel Pannensicherheit nur keine Grip. Und auf der Strasse macht er richtig spass.


----------



## Sahnie (28. Februar 2011)

Hier meines (der Spacerturm ist mittlerweile ab):

Ich habe die Furious Freds in 2,2er Breite drauf. Erstaunlicherweise kaum Pannen, auch im Gelände. Und auf der Straße läuft der Bock wie ein Rennrad.


----------



## Cyborg (28. Februar 2011)

stema80 schrieb:


> Stvens Speed Flyer oder auch das Focus Wasgo sind mir schon ein Begriff.
> 
> Gibt es denn noch mehr Bikes in dieser Richtung



C-dale BadBoy, das Beste was es gibt.  Natürlich mit Alfine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (5. März 2011)

Ich würde dir auch zum Badboy raten, wobei Cannondale halt doch echt teuer ist. Aber es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2011)

Ich fahre auch so ein Strassenrad, welches man nur in geschlossenen Räumen parken sollte... 

Titan 29er mit Starrgabel und Big Apple Bereifung. Auf der Strasse ein Traum! Die Reifen fahre ich nun schon 2000km ohne Panne und ohne wirklichen Verschleiss. Super! Der 2,0er bringt mit 3 bar noch etwas Dämpfung und rollt echt klasse! Macht wirklich Spass!


----------



## singlestoph (19. März 2011)

obwohl, titanrahmen ohne schrift dran und ohne 40mal titanium draufgeschrieben sind ziemlich klauresistend, der durchnittsbeikklauer (in zürich zumindest) ist zu doof um sowas als wertvoll zu detektieren ....


----------



## Toblerone (24. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Bad Boy für die Straße, ohne Headshock!


----------



## Christian Back (24. März 2011)

zur zeit wieder mit flatbar; kurbel zweifach 48 / 36 und kassette 14- 25 neunfach.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (5. April 2011)

Hier mal meins,

besteht aus einem 94er Zaskar LE Rahmen und Restekiste sowie Bikemarktparts. Mittlerweile ist ein Shimano 105 Schaltwerk dran. Ich denke für mich ist das Rad der perfekte Mix aus Style, Funktion und Diebstahlschutz.

Draussen lasse ich dennoch nicht über Nacht


----------



## bene94 (5. April 2011)

Dann kann ich ja auch mal zeigen, mit was ich zur Schule fahre. Komme damit sehr gut voran. Habe eifach an meinem alten Bike die Laufräder gegen "billigere" getauscht, die ich noch hatte und Slicks aufgezogen. 
Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei hätte, würde ich mir noch eine Starrgabel wünschen.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. April 2011)

mein 29er ,als strassenfeger und waldautobahnenvehikel.....(so sieht mein arbeitsweg aus)sommerreifen mit weniger profil kommen nun per post und die kassette bekommt auch weniger zähne....


----------

